# Storybrooke Goldens?



## samibbat101 (Nov 17, 2018)

I saw they had puppies on the AKC Marketplace. I tried looking for reviews, but found nothing (maybe a good sign?). Has anyone heard of/ picked a puppy from them? I know "English Cream" is usually a red flag when looking for a breeder, but the puppy parents seem to have their health checks that you can review on their website (storybrookegoldens.com Stafford Virginia English Golden Retrievers). The ONLY thing that I found odd and a tad suspicious is that they have a Defamation Clause in their buyers agreement (with a hefty fine if broken). I do plan on meeting the breeder and puppies soon though!

I'm new to the process of finding a reputable breeder and would really appreciate any help or advice! Or if anyone can recommend trustworthy breeders in the South-central Pa to northern Va areas!

Thanks!


----------



## TheLittleDuke (Nov 11, 2018)

I don't know the breeder, however IMO there is no such thing as an "English Cream Golden"...

...and the defamation clause is new to me. I think you are entitled to your opinion and should be able to share it if you wish to do so!? The defamation clause could explain the lack of reviews. Maybe a not so good sign.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome to the foum. They are mentioned in this thread
https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...y/481626-once-upon-golden-lovers-goldens.html


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

If you're looking at the litter sired by Declan, he doesn't have an elbow certification.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I tell ya.... if I saw a defamation clause, I would not even go see the puppies. People don't have those unless people have defamed them. People defamed them because they did something questionable. So.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I guess they at least do something with the dogs. Nothing real impressive in performance though except for the JH they are working on. I would want at least a CD. I really don’t understand how conformation works but I would think that some of them are too light. 

If I saw a defamation clause, I would run away and not look back.


----------



## CoveredInDogFur (Sep 17, 2018)

Think about it- why would they have a defamation clause unless there is a reason that people would speak negatively of them? It smells fishier than the last time I visited the local fish market.


----------



## samibbat101 (Nov 17, 2018)

Thank you everyone! I have since contacted a referral service from a Chapter member of the Chesapeake Golden Retriever Club. I'll go from there!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Infinite Goldens (Western PA) 
Captivate Goldens (MD) 
Highlight Golden Retrievers (Harrisburg PA area)

I met some breeders from VA at the National Dog Show this past weekend- Firehouse and Eureeka. 

If you’re willing to drive towards Pittsburgh there’s also Brianne Goldens, Ruffwater Goldens, and Harborview Goldens. 

They may not have any litters planned or spoken for litters. I can’t attest to any of that but worth reviewing these reputable ones and getting on a wait list for the one you want.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I wonder how enforceable a defamation clause would be anyway? I would think a judge would laugh that right out of court. 

I would not buy from any breeder who felt they had to include that in their buyer's agreement. It would be a huge red flag to me that they've had problems in the past, and rather than deal with them professionally - they'll just threaten to sue their puppy buyers in the future.


----------



## John wright (Jan 28, 2019)

I don't recommend story Brooke Golden's to anyone they bought 16 puppy's from me I sent from Ireland on 27th July 18 these people never paid a cent to me for my puppy's now I've employed a collection agency to collect my money. It would be advisable to Google the owners before doing business with them. Looks to me this will end up in court. Doing business with them not recommend. They owe me 17,600 euros and my friend 3,300


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

John wright said:


> I don't recommend story Brooke Golden's to anyone they bought 16 puppy's from me I sent from Ireland on 27th July 18 these people never paid a cent to me for my puppy's now I've employed a collection agency to collect my money. It would be advisable to Google the owners before doing business with them. Looks to me this will end up in court. Doing business with them not recommend. They owe me 17,600 euros and my friend 3,300


You shipped 16 puppies overseas to these people to be puppy brokers for you? Did you 'Google' them before doing business with them or did you just send them puppies? Karma can be a real devil.....


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

You shipped 16 puppies without first receiving payment... and you are criticizing their business practices?? You both deserve each other!


----------



## John wright (Jan 28, 2019)

*puppy's*

I was in months of talks with these people just goes to show not everyone is honest.
I was trying to build a business shipping maybe 50 puppies a year. and i just a small guy breading my few puppies and i got wiped out in one go how can people not honour someones good will.
honest people do better at end of day karma will bit the.


----------



## John wright (Jan 28, 2019)

i know plenty about story brooke goldens not to do any business with them is very good business they owe me 17,600 euro and seems through the law is the only way im going to collect it


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

John wright said:


> i know plenty about story brooke goldens not to do any business with them is very good business they owe me 17,600 euro and seems through the law is the only way im going to collect it


I am sorry they have stolen from you. But in all those months, did it not cross your mind to google them? The very first result on google is the posts on here about how not so great they are.


----------



## John wright (Jan 28, 2019)

is there anything else i can post on to make people aware of this kinda situation, i don't want anyone else to get scammed by these people, i'm out of business til i get this money collected one way or another, i'm hoping they will not be aloud to even own a dog, i was even told they died from parvo lucky i have that in writing, when all puppies were treated for everything before they left here, anyone that would let even one dog die from parvo should not have a dog.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'd watch Craigslist, OfferUp, and their website. If the pups were microchipped or tattooed that would make your life easier in IDing them if offered for sale. And you will need someone near to them to go check if they offer one for sale. IF they had parvo, there should be vet records.


----------



## John wright (Jan 28, 2019)

they were microchipped but it is 27th july last since i sent they put up a website irish charm golden's and sold the puppy's then removed the website luck i have screenshots of the website at one stage it said only 2 left they just scammed me. criminal hope they are reading this. these people give good honest american people a bad name, they should not be aloud owne a dog.


----------



## peachy3 (Jan 30, 2019)

I purchased a puppy from Ms. Bober at Storybrooke. He had giardia upon bringing him home and 5 weeks later and several treatments, he still has it. Seems we will never get rid of it. I should have known something was up when we visited them and their house (where the many puppies and dogs were kept) smelled like a sewer. We had to give our puppy several baths to get the stink out. Thinking now we made a mistake but we would never return our baby to that pig sty/infestation camp.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Peachy3 - while I can't speak to Storybrooke, at least with the giardia I can say it can be difficult to get rid of. It is not uncommon in puppies, as is coccidia. Just keep up with the treatments, and be sure to pick up any poops immediately. Keep their blankets and bedding washed, etc. Good luck!


----------



## John wright (Jan 28, 2019)

can you write the microchip number of your puppy here i can check if it is one of the puppys i sent i want to getpaid and make sure there not going to be selling puppy's in future, it is easy cure giardia.


----------



## John wright (Jan 28, 2019)

post the micro chip number please i can check if it was a puppie i sent or contact me please


----------



## peachy3 (Jan 30, 2019)

Our3dogs said:


> Peachy3 - while I can't speak to Storybrooke, at least with the giardia I can say it can be difficult to get rid of. It is not uncommon in puppies, as is coccidia. Just keep up with the treatments, and be sure to pick up any poops immediately. Keep their blankets and bedding washed, etc. Good luck!


Thank you! Looks like our pup might have finally beat it!


----------



## Jparenti26 (Apr 7, 2019)

Has anyone ever got a puppy from storybrook that had food aggression issues


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jparenti26 said:


> Has anyone ever got a puppy from storybrook that had food aggression issues


Welcome!

You may want to start a thread in the Puppy up to 1 year section if you need help regarding food aggression issues. Members can give you advice and suggestions. 

If you use the Forum's Search feature, threads should come up you can read through also.


----------



## isp206 (Dec 11, 2019)

samibbat101 said:


> I saw they had puppies on the AKC Marketplace. I tried looking for reviews, but found nothing (maybe a good sign?). Has anyone heard of/ picked a puppy from them? I know "English Cream" is usually a red flag when looking for a breeder, but the puppy parents seem to have their health checks that you can review on their website (storybrookegoldens.com Stafford Virginia English Golden Retrievers). The ONLY thing that I found odd and a tad suspicious is that they have a Defamation Clause in their buyers agreement (with a hefty fine if broken). I do plan on meeting the breeder and puppies soon though!
> 
> I'm new to the process of finding a reputable breeder and would really appreciate any help or advice! Or if anyone can recommend trustworthy breeders in the South-central Pa to northern Va areas!
> 
> Thanks!


This is a year or two after, but I will not recommend them. I know several people who have gotten puppies from them, and they now have countless health issues. They need to start their line over. Their clients have tried to call them to discuss this but they won’t return calls or emails.


----------



## KZM (Dec 17, 2020)

Jparenti26 said:


> Has anyone ever got a puppy from storybrook that had food aggression issues


I picked up my puppy from Storybrook in June 2019. She came home with giardiasis. Diarrhea with blood as soon as we got home. Stacy, the breeder, would not answer my phone calls or texts. Since then, my puppy has has elbow surgery and knee surgery, and has mild hip dysplasia. Again, no response from the breeder. I'd like to make other owners who purchased puppies from this litter to be aware of the problems. Our orthopedic surgeon said if one puppy has these problems, then all of the litter will. The sooner the issues are handled the better. DO NOT PURCHASE FROM THIS BREEDER.


----------



## isp206 (Dec 11, 2019)

peachy3 said:


> I purchased a puppy from Ms. Bober at Storybrooke. He had giardia upon bringing him home and 5 weeks later and several treatments, he still has it. Seems we will never get rid of it. I should have known something was up when we visited them and their house (where the many puppies and dogs were kept) smelled like a sewer. We had to give our puppy several baths to get the stink out. Thinking now we made a mistake but we would never return our baby to that pig sty/infestation camp.


Had the exact same experience. I’d be interested in speaking with you via dm to see how things are going on your end! Our pup has had countless issues GI related and is allergic to absolutely everything. Started with giardia too...


----------



## Riv2VA (Jan 15, 2021)

ArchersMom said:


> If you're looking at the litter sired by Declan, he doesn't have an elbow certification.


Declan has been sold as of Oct 2020


----------



## KC9Round (2 mo ago)

If anyone should happen to stumble on this - BUYER BEWARE! Do not give these crooks your money. I have a dog with nothing but health problems including ichthyosis, severe elbow dysplasia and arthritis by 8 months of age. They refused to answer my calls, texts and emails. These people are in it for money, nothing else!


----------



## KC9Round (2 mo ago)

KZM said:


> I picked up my puppy from Storybrook in June 2019. She came home with giardiasis. Diarrhea with blood as soon as we got home. Stacy, the breeder, would not answer my phone calls or texts. Since then, my puppy has has elbow surgery and knee surgery, and has mild hip dysplasia. Again, no response from the breeder. I'd like to make other owners who purchased puppies from this litter to be aware of the problems. Our orthopedic surgeon said if one puppy has these problems, then all of the litter will. The sooner the issues are handled the better. DO NOT PURCHASE FROM THIS BREEDER.


Very similar experience. Trying to find every way possible to spread the word. Of course they have no way to leave a review on their FB page... Makes me sick to think these crooks are making money at the expense of these poor animals. Their current price is $4200. I hope that absurdity makes people run!


----------

